# Canada bank account: Getting a canadian bank account in ireland



## ecoman (10 Dec 2010)

Im interested to know if you can open a canadian bank account in Ireland. Im planning on going to Canada and would need to have a bank account in the next 6 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## shanedan (10 Dec 2010)

Not sure if it's any use to you but I opened a bank account when I moved here in October.
Turned up at the bank with my 2 forms of ID and proof of address and walked out an hour later with my Bank cards
They needed a social insurance number to open the account so thats also a consideration for you


----------



## Lightning (10 Dec 2010)

ecoman said:


> Im interested to know if you can open a canadian bank account in Ireland. Im planning on going to Canada and would need to have a bank account in the next 6 weeks.



CAD bank accounts by retail savers can be opened by PTSB here: [broken link removed]

CAD bank accounts in Canada probably in most cases require you to be there in person.


----------



## german (10 Dec 2010)

*canada bank accounts from outside canada*

you can get canadian bank accounts with currency.ie in dublin. they do overseas bank accounts
Think you just need to show irish id


----------



## Troy McClure (27 Dec 2010)

german said:


> you can get canadian bank accounts with currency.ie in dublin. they do overseas bank accounts
> Think you just need to show irish id


 
I wasn't aware of this and dont see anything on their website about it. Any more info??

Is there anyone apart from PTSB that do Canadian accounts?


----------



## Lightning (28 Dec 2010)

Troy McClure said:


> Is there anyone apart from PTSB that do Canadian accounts?



Ring a few banks like Investec. Investec do a lot of non EUR deposit accounts, they might do CAD accounts.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2010)

ecoman said:


> Im interested to know if you can open a canadian bank account in Ireland. Im planning on going to Canada and would need to have a bank account in the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Thanks



It may be relevant or not  that bank chargers I understand can be quite high in Canada.  I've read that if you use ATMs specific to your bank you can avoid quite a lot of the withdrawal fees. This item might be useful.


----------



## Troy McClure (31 Dec 2010)

Has anyone opened an non resident deposit bank account with a bank in Canada? Does such a thing exist there? I mean one that never entails going to the place, just a garden variety CAN $ savings account. 

I emailed RBC (Royal Bank of Canada) got a response from Jersey that was baffling at best.


----------

